

Did Grief Give Him Parkinson’s? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/did-grief-give-him-parkinsons

======
Irene
An article published last year in J Neurol Neurosurg Psychiatry proposed that
chronic emotional stress may cause Parkinson's disease:

[http://jnnp.bmj.com/content/85/8/878.long](http://jnnp.bmj.com/content/85/8/878.long)

------
paul
Fascinating that neurons derived from stem cells derived from nuclear transfer
exhibit the same dysfunction as his actual brain. It's not obvious when the
two twins diverged though. If they have always had different personalities,
maybe it's because Jack always produced less dopamine?

